# What's This. Then?



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I bought this Pobeda from Ukraine because;

a:I liked the dial design

b:I like sub seconds dials

and

c: Yes, OK, I was undermined by good rum.

The movement appears to be marked ZIM 2602 and 51810 - the back is marked 108480.

How old is this one? '80's? '90's? Last week?

Oh yes, what does Samara mean? (Apart from a Lada...)

ta

(I still intend to patent a USB breathalyser, and save us all a fortune)


----------



## fredbloggs (Feb 25, 2006)

there's a city in Russia called Samara..


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

That's a bobby dazzler Chris  . Yes , it's modern - probably late 90's.

It's from the Maslennikov ( ZIM - pobeda ) factory in the town of Samara.

I rather like it







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> I rather like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So do I


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

They must have nicked those round, golden markers from the Slava factory 







.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > I rather like it
> ...


Should I worry Mac







? We seem to have similar tastes 







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Should I worry Mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be verry worried indeed Ian


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

chris l said:


> I bought this Pobeda from Ukraine because;
> 
> a:I liked the dial design
> 
> ...


"c:" says it all, it is no good, now, trying to justify the purchase on here. My advice is to never look at watch auctions when "in drink", look what happened.







Never, ever, look at motorbike auctions whilst "in drink".









Ian, yes, I wish I had a pound for very watch I've had with those markers.







I am a little bored with my watches and have found myself just possibly starting on Ruskies again.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Should I worry Mac
> ...


Ian, great minds think alike but fools seldom differ
















BTW what did you say your profession was?
















Thank you Paul for your support & encouragement


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Ian, yes, I wish I had a pound for very watch I've had with those markers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a few myself







. Didn't Sekonda have Slava stick them on a few watches - famously the 1980's Sekonda "sunburst" autos







?

I thought you'd gone Swiss orthodox - what's going on







?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Should I worry Mac
> ...


I know Paul  .

Mac and I have so much in common that I sometimes look at him and think," That could be me in ( let's see  ) thirty years time."

It's spooky







.

I must become the master of my own destiny at once







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > raketakat said:
> ...


To paraphrase the words of Private Frasier... "You`re Doomed , _Doomed!!!_"


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

raketakat said:


> thirty years time.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > thirty years time.


Shush Paul







. I think I got away with that one 







.


----------

